# Found White Fantail Pigeon!



## coffee_cavern (Oct 20, 2003)

We found a White Fantail Pigeon outside our home. There are no bands on it. When we found it, it had some dirt on it here and there but other then that it seems to be pure white with flesh colored beak and talons.Although on first glance the feet look as though they are bleeding. Is that normal? Looking it over my husband and I noticed some feathers that seem to have been either clipped or maybe even broken on the back.There were some feathers on the ground were we found it. This bird seems well cared for, for the most part. We bought some wild bird seed but it only seems to like the sunflower seeds out of it. Is there certain types of food we should be feeding it? We have it in a large laundry basket for now. We are wondering if we should place an lost & found ad for it. Should we get a cage for it? Can these birds travel very far? If we do keep it, should we take it to a vet to be checked out? Does it need to be registered? How do we tell whether it is male or female?(We are tired of calling it, It.) Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you so much for caring for this lovely fantail pigeon. Fantails can fly but not particularly well and don't have much homing ability, so it's a good thing you have taken the bird in.

The feathers may have been clipped to enhance the chances of a successful mating (assuming it's the tail feathers). If the wing feathers are clipped, then the original owner was at least attempting to see that the bird stayed home.

Just one pigeon would not need to be registered or licensed should you wish to keep the bird as a pet .. they do make wonderful pets.

The bird may be used to pellets or pigeon mix as food though the wild bird seed is fine for the time being. If you are going to keep the bird then a good sized cage or predator proof enclosure is needed in order to keep the bird safe from predators when you are not around to supervise.

As to the possibly bleeding feet, just gently rinse them off and see what's going on. If there are small cuts or wounds, they can be treated with diluted Betadine or an antibiotic cream.

It's difficult to visually tell the sex of a pigeon, so it's kind of a matter of wait and see if an egg shows up or if the behavior would indicate whether male or female.

If you do keep the bird, a trip to an avian vet would be great to insure the bird doesn't have any mites, worms, or other common bird problems such as canker or coccidia.

If you care to, offer the bird a pan of water and see if s/he wants to clean up a bit. Pigeons usually love taking a bath. The pan should be the size of a large baking dish or small cat litter box with a couple of inches of water in it.

Whether to place an ad or put up posters is strictly up to you. My experience has been that owners are rarely found in cases like yours.

Please keep us posted.

Terry Whatley


----------



## coffee_cavern (Oct 20, 2003)

Thank you for answering so quickly. As far as I can tell the feet aren't bleeding. They are just a brite pinkish red tone. As for the ad we do agree that it may be a waste of time to place them. Besides the fact that besides reptiles, birds are the only other pet we can have. We are allergic to fir and water tanks aren't good with electronic equipement, and rambunctious 11 year old boys. In either case I think we will be looking for an avian vet in our area. If for no other reason then to make sure it is ok. Thank you again for your help.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello and thanks for adopting the pijjie









I have 2 pet pigeons myself..here are some photos and below I've attached a post about basic pigeon needs that might come in handy..
http://community.webshots.com/user/marypigeon 


-----------------------------------------


Pigeons make wonderful pets and are pretty easy to care for, here are some basic things that pigeons need: 

1. Fresh water (I usually change it twice a day) 

2. A pigeon mix either from a supply store or you can make your own by buying some seeds from a bulk store and mixing them (Pigeons like things like Milo, whole white or green peas, whole corn, millet, safflower, raw peanuts (NOT salted or dry roasted)..etc. 

3. Pigeon grit (Not gravel from a pet shop) you can get red cross grit from a feed supply store, it contains crushed oyster shells and is a good source of calcium.
Also you can offer him chopped cuttle bone and crushed egg shells. 

4. If your bird is an indoor pet he will need a vitamin and mineral powder that goes in the water since he won't be able to produce any vitamin D3 without direct sunlight, so you can buy a supplement from a pet shop. 

Housing: 

A nice cage will do, the pigeon should be able to stretch out both wings and still have some room. Pigeons don't really like round perches so you can get a flat perch.
The droppings should be cleaned once a day to keep the cage clean and the pigeon healthy. 

You can add ACV (Apple cider vinegar) to the water once a week, this helps keep the bird healthy also.
The dose is 1/4 cup or alittle less per gallon of fresh water. 

If you have any questions please post them here.. 


Pigeons make wonderful pets and are pretty easy to care for, here are some basic things that pigeons need: 

1. Fresh water (I usually change it twice a day) 

2. A pigeon mix either from a supply store or you can make your own by buying some seeds from a bulk store and mixing them (Pigeons like things like Milo, whole white or green peas, whole corn, millet, safflower, raw peanuts (NOT salted or dry roasted)..etc. 

3. Pigeon grit (Not gravel from a pet shop) you can get red cross grit from a feed supply store, it contains crushed oyster shells and is a good source of calcium.
Also you can offer him chopped cuttle bone and crushed egg shells. 

4. If your bird is an indoor pet he will need a vitamin and mineral powder that goes in the water since he won't be able to produce any vitamin D3 without direct sunlight, so you can buy a supplement from a pet shop. 

Housing: 

A nice cage will do, the pigeon should be able to stretch out both wings and still have some room. Pigeons don't really like round perches so you can get a flat perch.
The droppings should be cleaned once a day to keep the cage clean and the pigeon healthy. 

You can add ACV (Apple cider vinegar) to the water once a week, this helps keep the bird healthy also.
The dose is 1/4 cup or alittle less per gallon of fresh water. 

If you have any questions please post them here..


----------



## coffee_cavern (Oct 20, 2003)

Thank you for answering. We have placed posts at a few of the local vets and pet supply stores for the lost bird. We have decided to wait 30 days and if no one shows up... Well, you get the picture. Although I must say I do feel a bit guilty for not wanting the owner to make an appearance. Anyway thanks again for all the helpful info. By the way cute pics.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you for caring for this lovely pigeon. I'm fond of fantails myself, and we have a couple of them.

We have 52 pigeons, among them a red fantail we adopted after he was abandoned in a park, and a beautiful white male that lives in the house and is quite tame. The white one was given to me by a friend, and he's a wonderful pet. His feet are bright red, too, so probably there is nothing wrong with your pigeon. My white fan is bonded to me, sits on my shoulder and likes to be petted. He's truly a joy. 

It sounds like you are meant to have this fantail and will provide him or her an excellent home. You might check this web site for an avian vet in your area. www.aav.org Getting your new friend checked out is an excellent idea, and it's wise to find a vet BEFORE you have a problem. If you need anything, let me know. We're in Northern CA, too.


----------



## coffee_cavern (Oct 20, 2003)

Hi everyone. Thank you for all the help. We took the pigeon to the vet today. The Dr. said the pigeon is undernurished and has feather lice. She suggested we use some slice/flea spray on it and try to find some kind of pigeon food mix. She stated that dove food will work since the seeds and such are comparable. She also said to add some grit to the diet in aiding in digestion. We decided to have numerous tests done to make sure it isn't going to make us sick and that it isn't sick itself. The Dr. said her main concern is why it isn't able to fly at this time.So, that is all for now. We will have all the test results by the end of next week. I will try to keep you all updated.


----------



## ddpowell (May 16, 2003)

Why he can't fly is malnoursihment most likely and what the vet may not understand is that this is not a wild pigeon so was dependent upon people to feed/water him. I found one too, ran ads and sometimes I think people just don't care. Most are banded if they take good care of them but a lot of people try to fly these birds like they are homing birds and they are not.

I would be concerned about a cat attack witht he feathers you found by him and in this case he should have been put on antibiotics if this was a possibility. The slightest scratch can kill them from the deadly bacteria. You have to administer this within 24 hours. I did read somewhere that their body temp may be too high for the bacteria to live...but can't be sure...anyone else know on this? 

So if he starts getting really ill, this would be my guess. HOpefully he was just roughed up by maybe some other pigeons and is just malnourished. Good luck with you new bird! ANd you sound like wonderful bird parents already!!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Unfortunately I've heard of ignorant people releasing white fantails at ceremonies such as weddings. It's a terrible idea, as they are poor flyers because of their big tails and haven't been bred for their homing ability. It's fortunate your new friend survived, since Cooper's hawks are here in force at this time of year and a slow-flying fantail would be easy pickings for them. Please do keep us posted on his/her progress.


----------



## tina keller (Aug 14, 2003)

Another way to treat the lice is with Sevin dust available at the garden center. I found a white ring neck dove with feather lice and my avian vet put a pinch of dust under each wing, around the vent, and rubbed it into the feathers. Repeat in 10 days. It worked nicely. BTW, this is one of the doves that was adopted by Penny in AZ.







)


[This message has been edited by tina keller (edited October 27, 2003).]


----------



## coffee_cavern (Oct 20, 2003)

Wow! So many responses. Thanks! The Vet does know the pigeon isn't wild. She actually let us know that it is what is called a fancy breed. She specialises in avians by the way. Anyway, we have another appointment Wed. for a follow up. She wants to see how much weight the bird has gained in the time it has been with us. Also, the pigeon has started to try and fly around my house already. So if nothing else we know it is getting it's strength back. Thanks again for all the replies.


----------

